
Music for Deep Work - ingve
https://thefocuscourse.com/music-for-deep-work/
======
elamje
I really enjoy music that gets me in the zone.

Some key ingredients for good focus music:

\- Minimal lyrics

\- Deep pitched electronic hums and sounds in the background

\- Full length albums that have natural transitions

Here is a playlist I use everyday with these criteria:
[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/61RNVG9yeQpFBRi8OAVC9I?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/61RNVG9yeQpFBRi8OAVC9I?si=5s_Ig2GmRuGiN2Lg9xNS2A)

